

A/B testing prevents scurvy! - socmoth
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2007/06/05/ImprovingWebsiteUsabilityWithABTesting.aspx
i know the title is a fallacy, couldn't resist
======
icky
Or, "Science improves web usability!"

------
joshwa
y'know what would be great? a rails plugin to facilitate a/b testing.

------
socmoth
aww, i had some text apologizing for incendiary titles. or at least fallacies
in them. sry

